# MIFAB - Trap seal primer



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

WTF. I have heard a LOT of bad comments on these and swore NEVER to use one. I came into a situation last month doing a small office where I could not collect TSP water anywhere ( no laundry tub, inspector did not want it taken from the toilet re-fil tube, all faucets were single hole, and I don't like taking a TSP from a urinal metering valve). What a perfect spot for one of these TSP toys. 

I heard of them staying open for long periods of time, or only dripping a little bit, but if I only knew that they NEVER worked then I would have just spent the money on a solenoid valve. I'm in a bit of a pickle now.

It is installed on a 1/2" line that is supplying a kitchen sink faucet. I have the recommended 12" of vertical drop using 1/2" pipe before I turned the pipe horozontal. Everything is installed properly. 

Any suggestions on how can I make this baby work? Even a little bit?

The TSP is installed, but it does not let ANY water drip into the TSP line.


----------



## Farmtek (Feb 8, 2010)

If you open the tap and no water drips,the thing is faulty.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've never had any problems with that type. What is so bad about them?


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

I have replaced the original one and both did not drip ANY water into the tsp. 

When I remove the cap, the mechanical tsp is full of water. Then I move the poppet and the water drips out fine. Therefore, it seems the issue is that when the water supply is running, it does not tip the poppet. Maybe it is just my luck.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I remember awhile back one of our plumbers would open it up and remove the little rubber washer at the bottom of it. He did that to every one he installed. Maybe that will help.


----------

